# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Thiết kế nội thất, thi công nội thất giá siêu ƯU ĐÃI

## conchung68

*Thiết kế nội thất* chung cư luôn được kiến trúc sư của* Hoikientruc.com* tiến hàng tỉ mỉ và chất lượng nhất. Sau khi tham khảo ý kiến khách hàng cũng như khảo sát thực tế. Các kiến trúc sư sẽ đưa ra được bản *thiết kế nội thất, thiết kế kiến trúc, tổng thầu thi công nội thất* chung cư hoàn chỉnh với không gian phòng khách:
*[replacer_a], [replacer_a] chung cư phòng khách*

Phòng khách là phần không gian chính của ngôi nhà nơi để gia chủ thể hiện cá tính, sở thích của mình cho bạn bè và những vị khách của họ khi tới thăm.
Phong cách thiết kế: chúng tôi lựa chọn phong cách* thiết kế nội thất hiện đại* cho không gian chính của căn hộ đáp ứng theo yêu cầu và mong muốn của gia chủ.
Sofa được chúng tôi lựa chọn để bày trí trong không gian phòng khách. Sofa nỉ kết hợp với chân gỗ trần bì cùng với bàn trà tạo nên không gian tiếp khách sang trọng nhưng cũng không kém phần ấm cúng. Đây là một trong những cách lựa chọn sofa đẹp cho phòng khách.
Lựa chọn sơn tường màu trắng sữa giúp dễ dàng hơn trong việc lựa chọn đồ nội thất. Giúp cho căn phòng của bạn trở nên sáng hơn cho căn phòng. Không những vậy gam màu trắng sữa sẽ làm cho căn phòng có cảm giác rộng và sáng hơn.
Sàn nhà được lựa chọn cùng màu với màu sơn giúp căn phòng trở thành một thể thống nhất. Mang lại cảm giác hài hòa cho ngôi nhà không những vậy màu sáng của gạch sẽ giúp ngôi nhà trở nên sáng bừng lên mỗi khi sử dụng đèn trong nhà. Việc lựa chọn thêm một chiếc thảm trải sàn xung quanh phần ghế sofa sẽ giúp cho đôi chân được ấm hơn không những vậy nó còn giúp cho sàn nhà trở nên nổi bật và có điểm nhấn tốt hơn.
Bên cạnh đó các yếu tố như kệ tivi vách ốp trang trí cũng được sử dụng tạo điểm nhấn cho căn phòng. Lựa chọn kệ tivi bằng gỗ mang lại sự sang trọng và ấm cúng cho không gian tiếp khách. Các không gian tường được kiến trúc sư của *Hoikientruc.com* sử dụng để làm giá sách và kệ trang trí giúp tạo hình khối cho không gian. Mang lại cảm giác tiện nghi và sang trọng cho người sử dụng.
Các yếu tố trang trí như đèn chùm, tranh, cây xanh cũng được bài trí và sắp xếp hợp lý tạo nên một không gian tiếp khách sang trọng lịch sự.
*Thiết kế nội thất* phòng khách chung cư ngoài yếu tố về thẩm mỹ thì vấn đề công năng cũng luôn được chúng tôi quan tâm và chú ý tới. Khi *thiết kế nội thất* phòng khách luôn phải đảm bảo các yếu tố thẩm mỹ, lịch sự, sang trọng, tiện nghi và đáp ứng những yêu cầu, mong muốn của khách hàng.

*[replacer_a].*

Liên hệ ngay *hoikientruc.com* để được tư vấn và nhận *ƯU ĐÃI* lên đến 350 triệu
*Tại Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Việt Á - số 9 Duy Tân - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
Số điện thoại: 02439.918.168 - 0382.263.117
EMAIL: thiết kế nội thất
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!*

----------

